# Подвывих шейных позвонков



## freescull (29 Ноя 2010)

Уважаемые нейротравматологи! Работаю СМЭ, и очень важно понять, чем же принципиально отличается вывих шейного позвонка от подвывиха. Важность вопроса в том, что по существующим правилам "вывих шейного позвонка" оценивается как тяжкий вред здоровью, а в комментариях к правилам указано, что подвывих является вариантом вывиха. Заранее благодарен.


----------

